# Gravel parking lots & roads



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Here comes another "newbie".....
OK, so what's an easy, cool way to create a nice gravel parking lot or short road?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would imagine get as fine of a track roadbed ballast you can and the use 50/50 white glue and water. Pour the gravel down before the glue the level the gravel and form it the way you want. Use a cheap hairspray bottle filled with water and some detergent and spray it down on the gravel then dabble the wite glue with water all over it to solidify it and keep it from moving.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick and simple method non skid tape painted whatever color you want the gravel to be.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Amazing you should suggest that since that's EXACTLY how I made my "blacktop" roads. Bought a 20" roll at Home Depot pretty cheap, then cut it to size with scissors, peeled off the "stickie", and slapped it down. I then used a yellow paint pen down the middle and a white paint pen on the sides. Believe it or not, it looks reasonably decent for a raw beginner at this model RR stuff.
Someone also suggested sandpaper with adhesive on the back, like you use in a dual action sander. I must have 100 sheets of that stuff on the shelf and it's already cut in about 3 1/2" X 9" sheets. Maybe the coarse grade will look decent?
I'll check it out tomorrow. Just no end to the creativity available.
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bob,
I am so stealing your Idea! Sandpaper DOOOH, I've got thousands of feet of that in all different grits too! You could just use contact cement to stick it down! I think putting a flat clear coat over it would also help in keeping it cleaner or at least easier to clean.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Ground and painted cat food.....................Just sayin


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, dawg,
I you had followed the thread in the HO forum about making "coal" you would note that I've already used cat food to slay that dragon. I'm just not too sure how far I can go with stealing more chow from my buddy, Phil. 
Yes, Phil is my cat, and he's quite vocal too. Gave me all sorts of hell when I lifted a small cup of his dinner to make coal for one lousy D&RGW gondola car!
It turned out pretty cool, but I still haven't got up the nerve to show Phil.
If he ever found out I swiped some more of his dinner and ground it up to make a parking lot he just might get REAL testy. 
Ever heard of "Cats revenge" by Claude Balls? :laugh:
I'll have to sleep on this one.
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Bob:lol_hitting: 
I now have a ache in my stomach and side from laughing so hard and a dent in my forehead from hitting the desk after falling off my chair!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
It's OK No Drain Bamage! I THINK???:retard:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sean,
Sounds like you should apply some of that track cleanin' juice to your forehead!
Or, better yet, get the good juice from behind the bar and apply it to your lips! 
Life is good,
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

raleets said:


> Hey, dawg,
> I you had followed the thread in the HO forum about making "coal" you would note that I've already used cat food to slay that dragon.


Hence my comment on using cat food 

I still think the flushable cat litter would have worked too, just not any that's been used


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

dawg,
It was my Doctor who suggested we put the cat box in the basement.
His reasoning was that when we changed that little gem I would want to get it outside as fast as possible and would trolley my buns up the basement steps in double time, therefore providing my only cardiovascular workout of the week! 
Smart cat, that Doctor!
Bob


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

so then my idea was a bad one?


----------

